# HELP!!! CD/DVD burner not working...



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

I have uninstalled factory programmed nero and updated to nero 7 premium and still no dice.

My problem is every time I try to burn a cd, the burn process gets to 7 % and stops. I f not there, it goes all the way to 98 % and stops. Either way, I cannot seem to successfully burn anything currently. Could this be virus related or do I just need some type of lens cleaner?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried different make od disks


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

I have no idea what that is. I prosper in mobile audio, not so much in computer stuff so you have to be a little more in depth. haha.


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

ohhh I'm thinkin you meant "of" instead of "od" ...


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah I have tried many different brand and types and I get the same outcome.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea sorry about the typo



> I have uninstalled factory programmed nero and updated to nero 7 premium and still no dice.


Does that mean it worked before you updated or that was the reason you updated to get it to work?

And is this a combo drive CD/DVD combined?


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

it was the reason I updated, yet it is still doing it, and yes it is a combo drive on my Laptop. Gateway 7510 GX if that makes a difference.

The drive is TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532A , i believe.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried burning a DVD

Also have you tried using Windows CD burner


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

DVD is the same thing but odd percentages... very random. And are you talkin about through Media player... if so yes it will but it takes almost a day to rip one 12 track cd, and about 4 hours to burn a copy.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood....

Go to *Device Manager* by pressing 
*Windows logo* key + *Pause Break key *
and in the new window *Hardware *tab and *Device Manager *button.

In the list open the small + sign beside *IDE controllers *double click on the *Secondary IDE* 
and then in the new window click on the *Advanced Settings *
and check that the Transfer Mode is *DMA if available* and Not *PIO *and that the current mode is *DMA*.
*Aslo Check the Primary IDE*


----------



## circa_09 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sry SO late back with a reply but burner still won't budge... it is varying more but mostly still pauses at 7 % complete.


----------

